# Game # 63 Orlando @ Indiana



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

*Orlando Magic (22-40)







  @ Indiana Pacers (31-29)







*

Date: Monday, March 13th
*Time: 7:00 P.M. EST*

*Orlando Magic Starters*





































J. Nelson D. Stevenson H. Turkoglu D. Howard T. Battie 
13.6 PPG 11.6 PPG 13.8 PPG 15.4 PPG 7.8 PPG
4.6 APG 33.4 MPG 4.3 RPG 12.2 RPG 6.0 RPG

Key Reserves
















D. Milicic C. Arroyo
PPG 7.2 PPG 12.5 PPG
RPG 4.8 RPG 3.5 APG 

*Indiana Pacers Starters*






































Indiana Pacers Starters
A. Johnson S. Jackson P. Stojakovic D. Granger J. Foster
8.8 PPG 16.2 PPG 20.4 PPG 6.9 PPG 5.8 PPG
4.3 APG 4.0 RPG 6.6 RPG 4.8 RPG 8.6 RPG


*Orlando Magic Team Leaders*

PPG- Dwight Howard 15.4
RPG- Dwight Howard 12.2
APG- Jameer Nelson 4.6
BPG- Darko Milicic 1.9
SPG- Grant Hill 1.14
FG%- Trevor Ariza 1.000%
FT%- Terrence Morris 1.000%
3FG%- Travis Diener .453% 

Team Comparison


```
Orlando Magic 	                          Indiana Pacers 	
Record: 	22 - 40 (.355)	         Record: 	31 - 29 (.517)	
Standings: 	Third, Southeast         Standings: 	Third, Central	
At Home: 	16 - 14	                 At Home: 	18 - 10
At Road: 	6 - 26                   At Road: 	13 - 19	             
Streak: 	W 2                      Streak: 	            L 1

Season                                                  Season  	
PPG: 	93.4	Opp PPG: 	96.2	            PPG: 	93.7	Opp PPG: 	91.3
FG%: 	.465	Opp FG%: 	.456	            FG%: 	.443	Opp FG%: 	.432
RPG: 	40.5	Opp RPG: 	38.1                RPG: 	42.9	Opp RPG: 	41.3
```

Division Standings

```
SOUTHEAST	
                 W	L	PCT	GB	HM	RD	CONF	DIV	PF	PA	DIFF	STRK	  L10	
Miami	        41	21	.661	-	24-7	17-14	25-9	11-1	100.8	96.7	+4.1	Won 1     9-1	
Washington	31	30	.508	9½	22-11	9-18	21-17	6-6	101.1	99.5	+1.6	Won 1  5-5		
Orlando	        22	40	.355	19	16-14	6-26	13-23	6-5	93.4	96.2	-2.8	Won 2  3-7
Atlanta	        20	40	.333	20	13-18	7-22	14-21	2-7	96.6	101.8	-5.1	Lost 1  4-6	
Charlotte	18	46	.281	24	12-19	6-27	11-26	2-8	95.3	100.0	-4.7	Lost 1	  4-6
```
*Upcoming 5 Games*

Wednesday March 15th vs.







Utah Jazz 7:00 P.M. EST
Friday March 17th vs.







Boston Celtics 7:00 P.M. EST
Sunday March 19th @







Atlanta Hawks 2:00 P.M. EST
Tuesday March 21st @







Charlotte Bobcats 7:30 P.M. EST
Wednesday March 22nd vs.







New York Knicks 7:00 P.M. EST​


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Hoping for another double digit win.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hairy Midget said:


> Hoping for another double digit win.


 I'm not so sure about a double digit win. I'm hoping for one, but the Pacers are inconsistent and you never know which team will show up the good one or the slumping one. Maybe Dwight will break out of his slump finally and maybe we'll get to see our Twin Towers play together for an extended amount of time. I'll be happy if we just have an exciting game with an exciting finish.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

magic wins.. 170-50 :biggrin:


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I would like to see Dwight and Darko play some extended minutes and get the double D rotation going. As Darko settles into a rythm I think he will surprize alot of the quick to judge fans that wrote him off as a bust because he didnt get minutes behind the Wallaces and Dyess.
Arroyos up tempo style of play seems to be a great fit with the young team down there, I must admit Ive seen almost all the games since the trade and am optimistic about the future of the Magic......been a long time since anyone could say that..


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Copper said:


> I would like to see Dwight and Darko play some extended minutes and get the double D rotation going. As Darko settles into a rythm I think he will surprize alot of the quick to judge fans that wrote him off as a bust because he didnt get minutes behind the Wallaces and Dyess.
> Arroyos up tempo style of play seems to be a great fit with the young team down there, I must admit Ive seen almost all the games since the trade and am optimistic about the future of the Magic......been a long time since anyone could say that..


i agree on dwight and darko together. i'm not sure of the numbers but it seems like howard's scoring has dropped off since the trade(i may be wrong),this is a rebulding time to get ready for next year and beyond. they dont need to see how many shots grant hill can jack up, they need to get d & d on the court together to form some chemistry and get them as many looks as possible. coach hill is also auditioning for his job i hope he's aware of that.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

rainman said:


> i agree on dwight and darko together. i'm not sure of the numbers but it seems like howard's scoring has dropped off since the trade(i may be wrong),this is a rebulding time to get ready for next year and beyond. they dont need to see how many shots grant hill can jack up, they need to get d & d on the court together to form some chemistry and get them as many looks as possible. coach hill is also auditioning for his job i hope he's aware of that.


 I think with Arroyo at the point creating for others and double D on the floor the Magic need a consistent outside shooter and a slashing type of sf, and the desire to play solid D. Darko will be an asset as a passer from the post and as he grows comfortable he will get the double teams in the post from which to pass out of. Time and experience is all he needs to excel.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Copper said:


> I think with Arroyo at the point creating for others and double D on the floor the Magic need a consistent outside shooter and a slashing type of sf, and the desire to play solid D. Darko will be an asset as a passer from the post and as he grows comfortable he will get the double teams in the post from which to pass out of. Time and experience is all he needs to excel.


no doubt, i think sacramento was successful with webber and vlade because they were both outstanding passers so they need to get something going there in orlando besides one playing while the other sits.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

With the loss the Magic officially now have the worst road record in the NBA.

Not that I, or anyone else really cares too much at this point about W/L this season. Dwight had 22 and 11 and Darko had 5 blocks, I'm happy. I'd be happier if Nelson would play like he was playing pre-injury and if Ariza was playing instead of Stacey ****in Augmon.


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

I would like to see Arroyo at the point with Jameer at the 2 Ariza at the 3 and double D patrolling the paint. Arroyo needs to be reeled in when he starts jackin shots like he did tonight, he is at his best when he drives and puts pressure on the defense. Even if he cant make it to the hoop? he will attract enough attention that if his teammates keep moving they will be open. Darko could also do with a little more time in the paint and once he gets a few and gets a rythm he can move out a bit. He gets a little too caught up tryin to be Rasheed....floatin around the perimeter. One day his shot will be there....just not yet. He has a nice release and with confidence he will be a good shooting big. I just think it would better serve him and the team if he got closer and used his foot speed and soft touch to get some post baskets early.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

1. Should have had Darko guarding David Harrison instead of Battie
2. Should have put Bo Outlaw into the game to guard Granger
3. Should have drafted Granger


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

JNice said:


> 3. Should have drafted Granger


Best point of the thread. Fran "Weis" Vazquez was the wrong choice, at least we know we won't go foreign this year.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Lachlanwood32 said:


> Best point of the thread. Fran "Weis" Vazquez was the wrong choice, at least we know we won't go foreign this year.


----------

